# outpatient vs inpatient



## mkm1517 (Feb 14, 2012)

Was wondering if there will be a different ICD-10 exam for outpatient coders vs inpatient coders (similar to CPC vs CPC-H) or if we will be responsible for knowing both?


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 14, 2012)

According to previous discussions on the topic, AAPC will only test on ICD-10-CM, not PCS.  Therefore, I'm not sure there will actually be a difference between the exam a CPC-H takes and the exam a CPC takes.  I doubt there's any difference though.


----------



## mkm1517 (Feb 15, 2012)

Good to know - Thanks!


----------

